# difference between ARPC and PCA



## Calvinbeza (Feb 14, 2015)

Dear friends Would you help me? What is exactly the difference between the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church and the Presbyterian Church in America.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 14, 2015)

Historical and cultural differences. The ARP is far older (200+ years) and has its roots in the Scottish Seceder tradition, whereas the PCA is relatively young (40ish years) and comes from American Southern Presbyterianism. Both have a common confession, but the ARP has walked a rocky road and flirted with liberalism during the 20th century. They've now started to turn things around and are headed in a more robustly confessional direction. There's lots more but perhaps I'll let some of our ARP brothers weigh in on this first.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2015)

ARP has women deacons; some PCA churches do, as well, but it is against the rules there. 

As noted - completely different historical backgrounds, but the two are presently very near the same point. The conservatives in the ARP seem to be holding their ground a bit better than those in the PCA at the moment.


----------

